# I need your help.



## dudu89 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm really new in this forum, and I joined cause I really need your help. 
Nobody really knits in my family so I didn't know who to ask. 
Could you please tell me if you know how this pattern is called, and if you know the best technique on how to reproduce it?
I adore it and I would like to make a scarf for my niece.
Thank you so much for you help, and i wish you all lovelies holidays 

dudu89( from Paris)


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

https://www.knittingkingdom.com/star-stitch-free-knitting-pattern/


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

It looks like the Daisy Stitch. A video link is attached. Don't be put off by how quick the lady knits at the beginning. It's just the first all knit row. She does do it much slower at the 1:40 minute point & the pattern is shown on the screen. You can also click on 'SHOW MORE' just below the video & the written pattern is there to copy.






It is sometimes called the Star Stitch.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very pretty love the pink yarn,


----------



## dudu89 (Dec 13, 2018)

Thank you so much for your help..... I'll start working, and do my best.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

KP is a great place to ask your questions and get help. You've come to the right place. Welcome, and good luck with your knitting.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcomefrom Texas, USA.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome from Eastern Ontario! You will find help, encouragement and inspiration in abundance here.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to KP. There several links at the top that have a lot of information. Main would probably be the best place to ask for help with a knitting or Crochet problem.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome to our group


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

People are so helpful on this site - you'll love it here.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome from northeastern Ohio! My first thought was the star stitch. It's so pretty. Welcome to Paradise!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome from Liverpool, New York


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome from the eastern coast of the USA. This community is one of great generous hearts and always ready to help. Enjoy.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I too love the stitch pattern, glad you ask.


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome. It's a lovely stitch xx


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I see you already got your answer so I'll just say hello and welcome to KP! :sm01:


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi and welcome! Looks like you’re all set with your pattern now.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome to KP from Southern California! I see helpful folks have already hopped on board to assist with your question!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome from Texas.... that is a lovely stitch and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome from central Illinois. What a great place to be, as you have already got the answer to your question. That’s because there are tons of helpful and great people here.

Fiona3. ????????????????????????


----------



## d55n (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello and welcome from North Carolina!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

go to youtube.com and search star stitch
Tonda USA


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

fiber said:


> https://www.knittingkingdom.com/star-stitch-free-knitting-pattern/


That is quite a website. Thanks for the tip. I will be looking at this when needed. WOW!!!!!


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome from Northeastern Washington State. :sm02:


----------



## Karen21 (Oct 6, 2015)

That is a gorgeous stitch......hopefully you will post a pic of your work. Good luck and happy knitting.


----------

